# identification



## FabioRAF (May 3, 2008)

I ask your help...

to Brescia (Italy),this morning, we found this piece:
















93C78171-IR (S5)


I would like to know, if possible, that plane is

Thanks

Fabio


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2008)

Hi Fabio

The side with the countersunk holes are the exterior. I believe its from a P-47 based on the part number - tell us about the crash site and it's location...


----------



## FabioRAF (May 4, 2008)

Hi FLYBOYJ and thanks,
im waiting Mr Vezzoli in this forum, our friend and researcher of this crash.
(thus knows this forum) 

sorry for dubble post...

ciao


----------



## FabioRAF (May 4, 2008)

thanks to indications of FLYBOYJ I found this detail:


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 4, 2008)




----------



## FabioRAF (May 4, 2008)

Great! thanks


----------

